# New VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi!!



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

The New VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi Has arrived and is ready to be shipped to your door from next week. Starting from £74.99

Give your Reptile MAXImum room! < Check this link out for the full range

Repti-Home Maxi vivariums offer great value living space for your reptile. These quality constructed vivariums feature toughened glass and non peeling laminate to ensure not only will your reptile be happy and healthy in his new home but you can be sure of a high specification, long lasting vivarium that will sit effortlessly in any home environment.

Available in a choice of 3 colours, Repti-Home Maxi can also be stacked offering a versatile, streamlined solution to your pets' housing requirements and ensuring the best use of space.










The Benefits:
New size – introducing XL– our new 54” vivarium
Available in 3 stylish colour finishes (XL model only available in Beech)
Improved fixings – every Repti-Home vivarium comes complete with OneFix connectors - top quality, plastic connectors that combine the housing and the bolt in one single fitting – which means fewer fittings, quicker assembly and no corrosion!
Flat pack design – for easy assembly. We estimate that it should take 10-30mins for most people to build a Vivexotic vivarium.
Outlet points have been formed in the edge of the back panel for cable management. Any ￼size of plug or fitting can easily pass through prior to securing the lid.
Versatile, affordable and stackable vivariums, perfect for any reptile enthusiast


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

The link you offered
You would think calling it Maxi home it would be big or at least bigger than the standard vivexotic do...its less than 4ft whats max about that.
I just picked up a 5x2x2 for less money.
the only difference is the finish...still cost me less finishing and protecting the viv i bought.


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

Rogue665 said:


> The link you offered
> You would think calling it Maxi home it would be big or at least bigger than the standard vivexotic do...its less than 4ft whats max about that.
> I just picked up a 5x2x2 for less money.
> the only difference is the finish...still cost me less finishing and protecting the viv i bought.


Not sure where you got that from. The biggest is 54" which bigger than 4ft!

Also, you got to compare like with like. Is your 5ft viv made from OSB by any chance? Then you've got to paint it.... I know you can say that's easy but in reality it's just messy and a pain. 

Pictures of the new Maxi are above how about you show a picture of your 'Cheaper' model?


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Rogue665 said:


> The link you offered
> You would think calling it Maxi home it would be big or at least bigger than the standard vivexotic do...its less than 4ft whats max about that.
> I just picked up a 5x2x2 for less money.
> the only difference is the finish...still cost me less finishing and protecting the viv i bought.


As explained the new X-Large Maxi is 54" long, 4.5ft long. Bigger than most flat packed vivariums in comparison. 

You will also find the whole new Maxi range have increased depth from 375mm deep on there standard range to 490mm deep and increased the high to match there Repti-Home tall range to 561mm tall. :2thumb:

Any more question feel free to pick up the phone and give us a call, we will be more than happy to answer any question you have about these new vivariums.


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Any ideas why they haven't/when they are going to release the XL in Oak? Seems a bit random not too :bash:


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dan12345 said:


> Any ideas why they haven't/when they are going to release the XL in Oak? Seems a bit random not too :bash:


I think that is a Question for Hagen & VivExotic, hopefully they are not too far away. :whistling2: I prefer the oak too


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, good question! A 54" flat pack viv is a unique addition to the mass market and although we are hoping it is a success, we decided to launch it in our most popular colour, beech, first to gauge opinion. If it does as well as we hope then we will definitely look at expanding the colour range it's available in. There are significant costs involved in every new item we produce and list, so we have to be sure it is financially viable before we make it. I hope this answers your question.

Paul


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Aquapac said:


> Not sure where you got that from. The biggest is 54" which bigger than 4ft!
> 
> Also, you got to compare like with like. Is your 5ft viv made from OSB by any chance? Then you've got to paint it.... I know you can say that's easy but in reality it's just messy and a pain.
> 
> Pictures of the new Maxi are above how about you show a picture of your 'Cheaper' model?


Thanks Stephen, we are proud of our long standing association with Aquapac and would challenge anyone to find a better quality flat pack viv for similar money! The quality that Aquapac produce has to be seen to be believed, it really is second to none, thanks in no small part to the huge investment in state of the art machinery and a very dedicated and professional UK production team up in sunny Glasgow!

This has meant we can produce high quality items at a great price and fulfil our promises to you, the reptile enthusiast. 

We've produced this range based primarily on feedback from forums such as this one and extensive consultation with the trade and we are so proud of what we've achieved, these new Maxi vivs really are superb!


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Warrior - Plastic Covering S.A. Wood Effect - Warrior Warehouses Ltd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reptile-Vivarium-Home-House-Terrarium-Habitat-Leopard-Gecko-Ferret-OSB-3-Size-/360678389221?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&var=&hash=item53fa1b75e5

Just saying :whistling2:

but i wouldn't use the covering because i like the chipwood affect. don't have to paint it, just covering it.
I did say in the link provided there was no new maxi of 41/2 ft
not that there was no mention of one further along the o.p

this is largest in the link op provided.
http://www.thereptilehotel.com/vivexotic-repti-home-maxi-large-vivarium-wallnut

no access to the 54" though.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

No worries, I see why you hadn't seen them! Here's all the details on the full range:
https://uk.hagen.com/Vivexotic-Repti-Home-Maxi


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hagen UK said:


> No worries, I see why you hadn't seen them! Here's all the details on the full range:
> https://uk.hagen.com/Vivexotic-Repti-Home-Maxi


I'd be interested in the decor.:2thumb:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

All the decor is Exo Terra, see www.exo-terra.com for details


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

You can also check out the great range of decor we have listed online at Decor. The Reptile Hotel :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Rogue665 said:


> Warrior - Plastic Covering S.A. Wood Effect - Warrior Warehouses Ltd
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reptile-Vivarium-Home-House-Terrarium-Habitat-Leopard-Gecko-Ferret-OSB-3-Size-/360678389221?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&var=&hash=item53fa1b75e5
> 
> ...


putting a cheep osb viv up to a VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi is like putting a old skoda to a new bentley the osb viv look cheep and if you do paint then it not just the cost for the paint but the cost of man hours 2 and bet the VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi will still look better


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquapac said:


> Not sure where you got that from. The biggest is 54" which bigger than 4ft!
> 
> Also, you got to compare like with like. Is your 5ft viv made from OSB by any chance? Then you've got to paint it.... I know you can say that's easy but in reality it's just messy and a pain.
> 
> Pictures of the new Maxi are above how about you show a picture of your 'Cheaper' model?


just to say, im sure anyone would pay LESS for something bigger weather it needed paint or not.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> putting a cheep osb viv up to a VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi is like putting a old skoda to a new bentley the osb viv look cheep and if you do paint then it not just the cost for the paint but the cost of man hours 2 and bet the VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi will still look better


Does it really matter what they look like ? Imo if its bigger and cheaper and suits the buyers budget , what difference does it make to what it looks like.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

kymberley said:


> Does it really matter what they look like ? Imo if its bigger and cheaper and suits the buyers budget , what difference does it make to what it looks like.


 well yes i dos matter what it looks like to sum people i will not put sum think that looks cheep and s:censor: if it was on show


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> well yes i dos matter what it looks like to sum people i will not put sum think that looks cheep and s:censor: if it was on show


Fair enough but some ppl dont mind was my point. I know for sure weather the viv was on show or not id get the Bigger cheaper one. Saying they look cheap and poo is a little harsh considering some members own them.
For the price of them plus the size they are great value imo.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> putting a cheep osb viv up to a VivExotic Repti-Home Maxi is like putting a old skoda to a new bentley the osb viv look cheep


I do agree OSB looks terrible in my eyes, I personally wouldn't use it.

I don't like the finish looks/feels nasty, That being said I am rather anal when it comes to my vivs, some would say OCD. 

When people recommend these vivs it make me cringe thinking really how many people would choose OSB in there room?? not many I bet.

But each to their own different strokes for different folks.


----------

